# Anybody dive Portofino this week?



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

My buddy & I planning to check out the Portofino artificial reef tomorrow (Friday) a.m. Only been there once last year ... snorkeled it & met up with one big-*ass bull shark. 

Anybody been in that area the past few days. Vis? Surf conditions? 
_
(also - anybody wanna tag along PM me_)


----------



## S dye (Aug 8, 2014)

I went out yesterday between surf sessions and it was pretty clear...well clearer than its been the last couple of time ive gone out there. it was maybe 35-40 ft vis.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks. Currents? 

(I think high-tide is supposed to be about 8-ish in the morning ... have to check)


----------



## S dye (Aug 8, 2014)

It wasn't bad when I was out. The swell was out of the east and the winds were out of the north. There were a couple of small rip currents but nothing crazy out on the reef.


----------



## S dye (Aug 8, 2014)

It wasn't bad when I was out. The swell was out of the east and the winds were out of the north. There were a couple of small rip currents but nothing crazy out on the reef.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm curious exactly where the reef is so I can go take a peak when I get home next time?


----------



## S dye (Aug 8, 2014)

Look for the big parking lot past portifino. It can hold 150 cars and when you pull into the lot there'll be a sign on the gravel portion of the parking lot that says park east snorkel reef. On the beach there are to colored signs, blue and yellow and the reef is directly out 100yrds or so. It starts in the draw and ends on the outer edge of the second sand bar.


----------



## Navi-Gator (Feb 21, 2014)

B-Rod said:


> I'm curious exactly where the reef is so I can go take a peak when I get home next time?



Like S dye said, line up the markers on the beach. Swim on the surface until you can see the reef, if you get more than 100 yards offshore and you don't see it, you aren't in the right place

Last time I was out there (in the boat) we rescued a couple of divers who decided to swim on the bottom and missed the reef entirely. When we found them they were half a mile from the beach and out of air.


----------



## Navi-Gator (Feb 21, 2014)

dupe


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, we made the dive this a.m. & conditions were pretty good. No turtles seen - one octopus, nothing spectacular to note. At least we were able to get wet & blow some bubbles.

But the grass! You couldn't tell it from the beach but once we got to the first cut there was grass everywhere in the bottom 8 ft of water. Like pea soup in some places, others not quite as bad.


----------

